# Cardiff and South Wales



## ThoughTheFearNeverDies (Sep 3, 2012)

Know of any support groups in this area? If not I'd like to form one, message me if you live in Cardiff or anywhere nearby and we can sort one out!


----------



## Reppyboyo (Dec 10, 2012)

There /was/ an old Yahoo group but unfortunately it appeared to fizzle out.

If you still wish to form one however, I would be interested.
(Im in Cwmbran at the moment btw)


----------



## dansac (Mar 12, 2016)

http://www.meetup.com/South-Wales-Anxiety-Depression-Support/


----------

